# Cost of Colonoscopy



## blauer enzian (Feb 4, 2000)

Do you know what the charge for your colonoscopy - not what you paid as insurance co-pay, but the full ("retail") cost. I have insurance, but the full cost quoted me was a total of $3000 (doctor's and hospital's charges), which seems very high. I'd appreciate knowing whether this is now normal, or is the doctor's pricing out of line.


----------



## LaurieJ (Sep 3, 2002)

Hi,I think that is right about right from my experience. I wanted to say between 5,000 and 7,000 off the top of my head. It all depends on how you are sedated, what other illnesses they have to take into account and other things........So I think your quote is pretty "normal". But I am just guessing I have no specific knowledge about how hospitals go about coming up with a charge. I do know that what they charge private payers (non-third party billing) is significantly higher than what they bill insurance companies. The claim that the contract with the insurance company allows them to "volume discount".Laurie


----------



## blauer enzian (Feb 4, 2000)

Thanks, Laurie - I was afraid that the cost might have gone up since I last checked - I was expecting $1500-$2000, but I guess more time has passed than I realized.


----------



## 4evrfree (Sep 14, 2004)

Mine was about 4000-4500. I had other things done too, like IV fluids and a biopsy.


----------



## blauer enzian (Feb 4, 2000)

Yikes!!!!


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

OMG-I thought it was more like $900. No wonder its considered the "gold standard".


----------

